# what we really need



## mysteryscribe (Jul 15, 2006)

What we really need is some serious entertainment here.  Saturday night live with a camera.

Im thinking point- counter point...  I doubt there is anyone who wants to play jane the ignorant slut though.  Oh well....


----------

